# Canada where is best? and where can i expect to find electrical work



## jbyr (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi all,

First of all i am looking to move to canada i've been reading the forums posts,and scouring the web for information and stats,and at the same time reading books on canada. And i must say the country sounds really nice but where would suit me best??

i'm 31 and an electrician i would be moving over with my girlfriend who is 26 and looking at getting in the fashion industry.

But where would be best to find work ? i would not want to live in a city never have never would, price of rentals and house prices would need to be cheap enough for us to get our life sorted out there and save for a house in the future, i would like to live abit more remote (although i dont think this would be possible for my girlfriend as she would not find any work)

so maybe a just outside a town would be best max 30 mins from a major town. I understand it would be best for me to have everything sorted for before we land so maybe finding work for myself would be easier at first, we plan on visiting canada this year as a recce.

Also if anybody knows if i have to sit exams or change quals for the electrical game that would be very much appreciated.

As much help as possible please (i am already speaking to a friend of the family who lives in toronto but they seem to think the whole world revolves around it,maybe it does but that would just not make me happy )


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jbyr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First of all i am looking to move to canada i've been reading the forums posts,and scouring the web for information and stats,and at the same time reading books on canada. And i must say the country sounds really nice but where would suit me best??
> 
> ...


Although I live in the GTA, and have done for many years, I do not think for one minute the world revolves around Toronto. Canada is vast, so many opportunities to live elsewhere. Many Brits move here because they can buy property with land in rural settings very cheap compared to the UK. What about climate? You, in UK at the moment, are getting a sample of what winter is like in much of Canada, but it is just that, a sample. Ask yourself if you could live with similar conditions for 4-5 months. Today in Toronto we have a little snow on the ground, the sky is blue and cloudless but it is -25 with the windchill factor. Keep in mind Canada, unlike the UK, is well equipped for such conditions so the chaos doesn't happen here. If the answer is a definite NO then you should consider the west coast which has a much milder climate, similar to the UK but with much superior summers.
If you can face/deal with the winters then all of Canada is open to you. Many people like the east coast (known as the Maritimes) because it is closer to the UK. I've never really understood that because it's only an additional 3 hours in the air to Vancouver. Housing on the east coast is considerably cheaper. You can buy a nice home there for $100-150K.
Moving further inland and allowing for your girlfriend's ambitions you have the areas surrounding Toronto. Plenty of farmland and small towns with access to the city but not with the city's "BIG" atmosphere.
Moving westwards the next vibrant area is Alberta with its oilfields and good economy. Popular with Brits because of the Rocky Mountains and the winter activities of skiing, snowmobiling etc. But it can be very cold there.
Then you have BC. Very desirable because of the spectacular scenery, coastal activities and the Rocky Mountains, providing again, great winter activities. One popular spot receiving much attention is the Okanagan Valley and the City of Kelowna. It is inland but has milder winters and wonderful summers.
I have missed out the Prairie Provinces of Manitoba and Saskatchewan. I personally would not live there but housing is cheap but the winters are very severe and lots of mosquitoes in the summer, particularly in Manitoba.
Electricians are always in demand in Canada. If you are a time served journeyman, with the required number of working hours under your belt, you will qualify for a PR (Permanent Resident) visa which will allow you to enter the country without pre-arranged employment. Your qualifications will require re-assessment to Canadian requirements. If you have been living with your girlfriend for minimum one year she will qualify to accompany you as a "spouse". You will need to prove it by joint rental receipts/utility bills/credit card bills etc.
A reccie is a good thing for you. It will give you some idea of the lay of the land. Could I please advise you to visit Canada with an open mind.
If you are seeking the UK in Canada you will be wasting your time and money. It is different in so many ways such as food/booze,TV, local transit, working conditions, social programmes etc, etc, etc. It can be somewhat of a culture shock. Some adapt quickly, some slowly and some never.
Much Good Luck.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jbyr,

I think the following website will be of interest to you re your electrician's qualifications in Ontario. The other Provinces have similar sites.
A Guide for Foreign-Trained Tradespeople


----------



## jbyr (Jan 6, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> jbyr,
> 
> I think the following website will be of interest to you re your electrician's qualifications in Ontario. The other Provinces have similar sites.
> 
> ...


----------

